# Any Southerns going to Zlin???



## gra13 (May 26, 2010)

Hi girls, 

I know theres a thread for the Czech Rep here..& I have been reading through it, 
but Im especially interested in finding out how many going to Zlin clinic are coming from Ireland, & not England 
or any other countries. Were planning to send back first visit forms this week..so hoping for an et date before 
end of august..( just from emails to their co-ordinator Diana it seems they dont have a long wait period.)

I would love to hear from others in Ireland, either planning to go, or others who have been, 
and might share some stories....for a newbie....whos still weaning myself in on the whole idea of donor conception...

One main concern for me is how many of us from ireland are now travelling abroad for these treatments to the 
same clinics, & in years to come, will we have half siblings growing up in close proximity....this is my main concern...
how do ye all feel about this aspect of the donor route?  How do ye feel is the best way to cope with this problem?

My intention would always be to tell my future off-spring of our journey..so they are fully informed.
but the worry is that other parents mightn't agree with telling their off-spring , so possible other half-siblings 
might not know..I know obviously the chance of this occurring is very small...but I cant rule out this in my head...
I feel If I can get over this a little I might better able to cope with dealing with the whole donor egg route better.

I hope you understand my worry...On leaving my own clinic last week my doctor said to me, that four other girls
from my town were going for egg donor ivf in the Czech Rep from her clinic, just this month alone...it does make you think...
maybe a solution would be single one-off donors...Im really not sure, but its a worry I have at the mo.

Any comments welcome...


----------



## gra13 (May 26, 2010)

Hi girls, 

just wanted to bump this, hoping someone might answer..there was 30 views, 

Tanks..hopin for any other opinions...plse


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

Hi Gra,I'm trying Brno,i was trying gennet in Prague but there prices went up very quickly and when i looked the flights from Dublin to Bratislava are nearly half the price of flights to Prague.I'm having diffs downloading the forms.my DH can download them at work but you know its hard enough without everyone knowing your ins and outs.Ill find a way.I hope things are going well for you and your on your way soon.The whole donor thing is something I'm not sure i would tell,iv donated eggs before with 3 bubs at the end,if they contacted me id be fine,if they dont ill be fine because i made a choice i was happy and proud off.Anychild i may have from this process has nothing to connect with.I have an aunt in her 40's,she was adopted and has the information to contact her parents and has never wanted to,she said she isn't upset with them but its not part of her life.They have choice,I have a son 18yrs old who we sat down when he was 2ish and told him he had another daddy,we mention it every now and again IE you have Ian's ears or when people comment on his height he'll say that comes from Ian.He has never asked to see him or anything about him.He's a happy well rounded young man,we have given him the choice.he has yet to ask. It took so much of the burden of others telling him or a situation were he needed something from my husband,blood etc I'm with you because i feel the truth is always the way to go.but i worry they will feel ,I dont even know what I'm frightened they may feel,I'm open to hearing your thoughts on the situation we'll hopefully both be in soon x o


----------



## gra13 (May 26, 2010)

Hi G&T...

tanks for your reply...your the only brave one who did reply!!
Its so nice to hear from someone else in the same situation..

I cant even begin to know how we will explain it when the time comes ( dats if we are sucessful-Please God we will be!!!x) 
but Im sure we'll deal with that at the time, as truthful & simple an explanation as we can, prob b the best solution..

My main concern at the mo, is the number of Irish people going to these countries for donor ivf..
and in years to come, there will be half brothers & sisters living in Ireland, not knowing this fact.
the doctor in my clinic advised to get genetic testing on any baby..to rule out the possibility (extremly low possibility-
but still a possibility) of them meeting up in years to come..and having their own family, to awful consequences..
I would feel gravely responsible not to inform children with this possible outcome in mind..

I do wonder how others feel about this, as at the start of us going down the whole donor egg route, 
England was mentioned for the treatment, basically because you can get the identity of the donor...
I did think about this, & dh felt to know the identity would be a good thing, but I feel, If we know the identity of this donor, 
& we tell our child, whos to say this donor would not be used again for another child & this child wouldnt be told.
The same worry & problem could arise in the future...

maybe Im just a natural worrier. ( Well I know I am!!) ..but I do feel if I havnt protected any future child of mine, 
from any possible harm, I would be very irresponsible.

what do u think? am I being too protective


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Gra13,

Personally, I've not been down the egg donation route.  But do feel you've brought up an interesting question. I certainly  understand where you are coming from with worries about the future of half siblings meeting half siblings etc; but, the likelyhood of donated eggs coming from the same woman who donated them in the Czech republic ending up in Ireland near to where you live, the probability must be extremely rare. 

Have you talked to the clinic about how they distribute the egg donation?  Is it one woman's donated egg per women? Do they consider where the women are from? I'm sure they have a ethical obligation to tell you this information so that you can have an informed choice.  

You could still post this on the Czech thread hun as some ladies may only post on there and not come through this section of the site.  Worth a try hun!   

Good luck with everything   

Bunny xxx


----------



## Michellejonalex (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi everybody, 

I'm based in Greystones, Co Wicklow, and heading to Zlin on the 27th Nov for DE cycle (ET 29/11). My first, and please God, only IVF cycle. Very excited. I'm heading on my own as DH travels a lot with work and couldn't be sure he'd be available when needed, so he's heading over there tomorow to do his bit. I know of one other Irish girl who will be over there at the same time as me. 

We have one little boy, born 2007 without any assistance, and have unexplained secondary infertility, i.e old crappy eggs in my case. I'm 42, DH 37. 

I'm afraid to get excited about the outcome as I feel the furthar up the excitement and expectations ladder I climb, then the furthar I have to fall. I'd rather just get excited about the idea of a little holiday by myself with some spa treatments and a couple of days being a tourist in Prague at either end of my visit.

If there's anybody else from Ireland heading over at this time then I'd love to hear from them.

Michelle


----------

